# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Interactief

## peteroomens

Een 'eigen' plaats binnen het forum :-) Er bestaat duidelijk belangstelling voor mijn bijdragen, altijd leuk voor een columnist. Ik zou alleen nog wat meer *interactief* willen. Er zullen ongetwijfeld vragen zijn die met mijn vakgebied te maken hebben. Of men is het niet eens met een van mijn artikelen. Zolang het mijn vakgebied betreft, antwoord ik, altijd op een respectvolle manier. Bovendien kan een vraag of een opmerking tot een verdere, zinvolle discussie leiden.
Ik wacht af.

Peter

----------

